# Need help choosing sight



## jscooterp (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a new bow and need to buy a sight. I want a single pin but have been told I’m not experienced enough?? If so what would you recommend for shooting out to 50yds?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

MBG.* Check them out. Great sights. No experience necessary. Lol.* Never heard one has to be "experienced" to shoot a single pin. Just saying that seems pretty stupid

Sent from my SM-G973U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## sixteen26 (Oct 13, 2019)

The only reason I can think of for needing "experience" for a single pin sight is just how fast things can happen while hunting. If a deer sneaks up on you and is about to get into a shooting lane, you have to grab (or raise) your bow, decide if it's a deer you want to shoot, decide what the yardage is (either by a landmark or a range finder), draw, pick your spot and shoot. Depending on where you're hunting, this could all need to be done in only a few seconds. Shooting a single pin potentially adds another step to the process in that you have to set the yardage on your dial.

I personally set mine to 25 yards and have practice shooting with my dial at 25 from 10-35 yards so I know how high or low I may have to hold the pin to compensate in case I don't have a chance to adjust the dial.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

For hunting, Garmin A1i if that's allowed where U hunt.

If not, then Axcell Accutouch Carbon Pro.
Been very pleased with it but I have HHA 5519 scope in it.
Better light and I like it more than AV-41 scope.
This is also pretty OK target/3D sight.

That 1 dot depends about other physical facts.
Arrow weight/speed. If U have fast arrow then those 3-5 pins are one mess in sight if they're 10m distance between each other.
More usable with slower arrow. But anyway they're there and U have lot of opportunities to choose wrong pin when that time comes when it matters.

I would go for 1 pin sight, beginner or experienced but that just me.
If U can't get the shot with one pin, I hardly doubt that U would do any better with several pins.


----------



## dezenst (Dec 27, 2008)

Axcel! Carbon Pro has yardage clicks you can feel. 
Keeps your head on target and lets you dial to 20-30-40, etc. by feel.


----------



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

IF you have the money then I would recommend a Axcel system these sights are great for compound bows and the anti-vibration feature is a great way to make sure these is no vibration through the sight limb during the shot. IT is not a cheap system but it is a versatile one and will last you a life time. I have used on for 5 years now and it has never failed me.


----------

